# No more Petsmart Grooming



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I always wondered why Petsmart grooming got such a bad rap. I had always had great service with my other dogs. NOW I know! My puppy went for her first grooming session yesterday. She looked great all fluffed up and pretty. Then I checked her ears, they weren't plucked (after discussing that they would be-one of my primary reasons for taking her to the groomers), then I noticed her face wasn't shaved closely. I took her back and had the groomer redo it. She said the closest she could go is with a 10 blade. It's still uneven and I want it shaved closer. Seriously, I could have done all this myself at home and it would have looked better. Today I noticed something wrong with her tail. I called and spoke to the manager. I bring her in tomorrow, but really, the damage is done. What could they do to fix this? She is only 3 months old so I don't want her cut too much. I had told the groomer just to shave her face, feet and pluck ears and not too really touch too much of her coat.

I know that this particular groomer must be new or just not know what she's doing, but my dog's tail should not look like a charlie brown christmas tree the day after grooming. She was all pretty and fluffed up from the dryer yesterday, today she looks horrible as if nothing had been done at all. I know that the hair will grow back and all that, but really, this is a bad job and the manager needed to be aware of this.
*a few weeks before:*
[IMG[/IMG] and







[/URL][/IMG]
*after grooming yesterday*







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
What do you think?


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Bad, grooming job! I won't go back either with my dog!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sorry you're not so happy with your girl's first groom! Fluff drying won't last very long, especially on a puppy's coat. Considering it was her first groom, they may not have even been able to straighten her entire coat. Puppy's are nervous and wiggly and we groomers prefer to keep them happy rather than produce a perfect finish.

Did they pluck the ears when you took her back? That should have been done if you were told it would be. Did they explain why they didn't? As far as her tail, it does look a bit wispier in the after picture than the before, but again, puppy hair is notoriously floppy and usually doesn't stay plush for very long. If there are chunks of hair missing, though, it's almost certainly because they were removing tangles. I'm sure they *could* have been brushed out, but the choice to clip rather than brush out is almost always done for the pup's comfort. It's not fair to make a puppy sit for detangling when the hair will just grow back anyway! I think her face looks pretty, honestly, and they were willing to go over it again.

I'm not trying to invalidate your reaction, if you feel wronged then you feel wronged! But I just don't see a bad job here, I see a puppy groom! : P I bet you can learn to groom her to your standards with a little practice. There is lots of helpful how-to advice on this forum!! : ) You have a very adorable little canvas there!


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I mentioned the fluff drying because she looked great at first, but now since it's not freshly fluffed, it has flopped. I have been doing her grooming since I got her and she has never looked this bad. She has been groomed since she was a few weeks old. Her breeder shaves her puppies faces early on and she has always looked gorgeous and full after I have bathed her in a sink and dried with a towel. She has never looked so stringy. She also didn't have any mats. I could bathe her again myself and probably do a better job, but want them to see what was done. I am not usually a "complainer" either. I usually shrug my shoulders and just know better for next time. 

However, my other dog, also groomed the same day and by the same groomer also had/has issues. I am more upset too because I could have done a better job at home myself. I bought her in specifically for them to pluck her ears and shave her feet. Two things I can't/am afraid to do myself.

Yes, the groomer happily replucked both dogs and shaved the muzzles a little more, but the hair is still very uneven there. That's just it, she tried to fix it and it is still a bad job. I just checked the other dog more closely. The cut is uneven, splotches of hair in areas and you can see pink skin peeking out from under the hair in other areas. There looks to be runways down the underside of each leg. They are both going back tomorrow.

There is still hair in their ears!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I wouldn't say all Petsmart groomers are bad. You had a bad experience with the groomers at that shop. There are great groomers at big box stores... we can't all get a job in a nice shop  The reason why they won't go shorter than a 10 is because it can cause irritation on some dogs, especially those who do not come in often enough, and irritation = unhappy customer = free groom = groomer doesn't get paid. I know your unhappy with the 10, I don't like it either, but they do have a legitimate reason. You need to build up a dog from a 10 to 15 to 40. I use a 40 on Kennedy but if I did that when I first got him he probably wouldn't had irritation. I work at a big box store, not Petsmart though. I will use a 15 on a dog if the dog comes in often and was fine with the 10. If they are bad for their face or are a light color then I use a 10 in reverse.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> I wouldn't say all Petsmart groomers are bad. You had a bad experience with the groomers at that shop. There are great groomers at big box stores... we can't all get a job in a nice shop  The reason why they won't go shorter than a 10 is because it can cause irritation on some dogs, especially those who do not come in often enough, and irritation = unhappy customer = free groom = groomer doesn't get paid. I know your unhappy with the 10, I don't like it either, but they do have a legitimate reason. You need to build up a dog from a 10 to 15 to 40. I use a 40 on Kennedy but if I did that when I first got him he probably wouldn't had irritation. I work at a big box store, not Petsmart though. I will use a 15 on a dog if the dog comes in often and was fine with the 10. If they are bad for their face or are a light color then I use a 10 in reverse.


Let me be more specific. There was one bad experience with one of Petsmart's groomers. However, I have always read negative complaints about these type of stores' groomers. I never understood because my experiences had been good. Now, I can see why. I am not saying they are all bad because of this one experience, but if this is what happens to others, I can see why this opinion has formed.

As far as a closer shave, she has already been shaved numerous times closer than a 10 since early puppyhood, but I understand policies. I can do that part at home anyway. But, if I am paying for a complete groom, then it should be the way I want it, so I will just have to find a groomer who will shave closer or I'll do it at home, no problem. I don't want anyone to go against their policies. I don't feel like taking pics of my other dog, but if I did, you would understand that it is truly, a bad groom. I did inspect, and re-inspect prior to leaving and asked that some of it be corrected, then I found more problems when I got home. I am NOT a nit-picky person either. I tend to roll with it. and keep it moving, lol. But, yeah, this groom is unacceptable.


----------



## SillyHuman (May 17, 2014)

I feel like giving up on groomers. I had my little dog done by a mobile groomer, because she is very fast and it is easy on us both. The last time, I gave her my dog and looked outside five minutes later - and the van was gone, gone with my dog inside it. I guess her husband, who was assisting her, had to go to the bathroom and was too shy to knock on my front door and ask . . . so they drove to the library with my dog????

I want to do grooming myself so that my dog is not going through anything that I do not know about it. Yes, paranoid, that's me.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

SillyHuman said:


> I feel like giving up on groomers. I had my little dog done by a mobile groomer, because she is very fast and it is easy on us both. The last time, I gave her my dog and looked outside five minutes later - and the van was gone, gone with my dog inside it. I guess her husband, who was assisting her, had to go to the bathroom and was too shy to knock on my front door and ask . . . so they drove to the library with my dog????
> 
> I want to do grooming myself so that my dog is not going through anything that I do not know about it. Yes, paranoid, that's me.


That is pretty awful but I wouldn't give up on all groomers just yet. I've seen way more dogs injured by home grooming than by professional groomers. I'm not saying it isn't possible to groom your dog safely at home, but we do go through extensive training by professionals (most of us) so that we do not accidentally hurt dogs. One of my least favorite customers is the one who brings in their dog after they attempted grooming and I find little nicks all over it.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Jamie Hein said:


> That is pretty awful but I wouldn't give up on all groomers just yet. I've seen way more dogs injured by home grooming than by professional groomers. I'm not saying it isn't possible to groom your dog safely at home, but we do go through extensive training by professionals (most of us) so that we do not accidentally hurt dogs. One of my least favorite customers is the one who brings in their dog after they attempted grooming and I find little nicks all over it.


I groom my own dogs. I enjoy it even though I know a professional could do better. A few times I have given them clippers burns and once I did cut a dog with the tip on my scissors. So, yes, injuries could happen, but I haven't done anything serious to them, and I studied a lot of videos and even got permission to watch a professional groomer do my dog. We amateurs can learn to be careful if we care enough to try. That being said, there might come a time my eyesight might not be good enough to groom my dogs entirely. Then I will look for a groomer that I can trust. One of the things that bothers me the most is that my dog might be put in a cage for a hour or more waiting its turn to be groomed. That is one reason I like to do it myself.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I like to do my guys myself as it means I can take my time with them, even if the finished article doesn't happen for a couple of days. However, the learning curve is fairly steep and you have to accept you will get some disasters.. But it's quite rewarding. I'm not up to anything fancy yet, but then I wouldn't be asking a groomer to do show clips either.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Tryin, if it was ONE bad grooming from ONE groomer, why are you giving up on them?? I have been taking Luce to our local Petsmart also and have tried a couple of different groomers. I found one I like, and Luce seems to like her. The last time she was groomed I had her face shave for the first time - she was 14 months. The groomer decided to use a 7 since it was the first time instead of a 10 which they usually use. I was fine with that since they don't know how Luce will react. 

A couple of other times I was disappointed, it was my fault since I do not know anything about grooming - of course I am not applying this to you since you told them exactly what you wanted.

I do intend to do her myself, I have the clippers, just working on the space and being able to brush her first LOL


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a terrible experience with PetsMart. Both my girls left bleeding and had horrible razor burns. I should have complained and asked for a refund, but I didn't. Never again!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I used Petsmart for years with our toy poodle and only once had a bad experience and that I really couldn't blame 100% on them. I had a little six pound dog that turned into Flubber as soon as you tried to brush or groom her. She got nicked where her back leg met her underside. They took her back to the vets office on site and used what amounted to surgical glue. I met with the vet straight away and the office called me later on that night to check on her. They did comp my groom as well and were very appoligetic. The follow up vet visit was on them also. The fact that I had ds who was about five at the time, crying at the top of his lungs "they hurt my baby, they made her bleed!" as the store was packed, probably didn't help things. I did take her back many times after and they were really good with her. At a Petco when we moved to California, I opted to go to a different groomer because the guy that normally groomed Patches was out sick. The woman kept telling me how good "he" was and when I picked her up, her face looked like a Schnauzer. I told the girl "he" was a girl and to please fix her face.  I am thankfull I found the groomer I have who does Lexi because she loves poodles and is fabulous and very reasonable. I did call Petco when we first got Lexi for a wash and fluff and FFT. They kept quoting me $75.00 when they asked what kind of dog she was and I told them she was a standard poodle puppy. I never could get across that she was four months old and twenty pounds and no where near the grooming needs of a full grown dog. The grooming shop I take Lexi to now, if the owner or her sister are not there, there are several employees, who just seem like they don't like their jobs and I don't deal with. The fabulous shop that I deal with now gave Lexi razor burn on her face when the wrong blade was grabbed by mistake. She felt horrible and gave me some fabulous cream to use and texted me the next day to make sure she was ok. All that to say, is I really do believe there are good and bad everywhere. I judge things on how mistakes are handled and the attitudes involved.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I LOVE my Petsmart groomer ! I love that she is kind and caring. I have always told every groomer I have ever taken my dogs to that I don't really care if it is a perfect job or not. I do care how my dog is treated... I love that you can watch and see how the dogs are treated. 

So sorry that you were not happy, but puppies are hard to groom and if she came back to you happy it was a successful groom.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Luce said:


> Tryin, if it was ONE bad grooming from ONE groomer, why are you giving up on them?? I have been taking Luce to our local Petsmart also and have tried a couple of different groomers. I found one I like, and Luce seems to like her. The last time she was groomed I had her face shave for the first time - she was 14 months. The groomer decided to use a 7 since it was the first time instead of a 10 which they usually use. I was fine with that since they don't know how Luce will react.
> 
> A couple of other times I was disappointed, it was my fault since I do not know anything about grooming - of course I am not applying this to you since you told them exactly what you wanted.
> 
> I do intend to do her myself, I have the clippers, just working on the space and being able to brush her first LOL


Fair question. I have a hard schedule to work around, so often i take the groomer who is available for the time i need because the same ones arent also working at that time. I would like one main groomer that can get to know and establish a trusting relationship with my dogs and we can develop a rapport and he/she can begin to anticipate my wants.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> I LOVE my Petsmart groomer ! I love that she is kind and caring. I have always told every groomer I have ever taken my dogs to that I don't really care if it is a perfect job or not. I do care how my dog is treated... I love that you can watch and see how the dogs are treated.
> 
> So sorry that you were not happy, but puppies are hard to groom and if she came back to you happy it was a successful groom.


With all do respect, um, no. If im paying for a service, i want it done correctly. She can be happy, at home, for free.

They are being redone, as we speak, by the manager. Fingers crossed.

My puppy is a pro at grooming. Her breeder has even done videos of grooming her pups. They are very used to, well my puppy is, being groomed. I know pups react differently with different people, but she doeesnt even squirm during anal temps checks, vaccs or her microchip-all done by different people.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

We had a terrible flea experience at a very popular PetSmart here in Dallas. They were just COVERED with them! Couldn't believe it....and you know all the hassle getting rid of fleas!

Never again!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am all for home grooming, easier on the dog and cheaper over the long run. But have you considered just not using that particular groomer again? I had to try 4 different vets till I found one I liked. Maybe another groomer would be lots better. While you are learning, it is handy to have a professional groom your dog occasionally. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I don't know tryin, but you might be a little too harsh here. Three-month old puppies are usually just acclimatizing to the grooming process, so any little bit of grooming done with gentleness and care is a bonus. You can't expect a grown-up groom on a puppy; they're wiggly, scared and delicate. You want a groomer who loves puppies, not one who is a fantastic groomer, at only 3 months old. Also does she even have all her innoculations? I would worry more about the process and less about the end result, at that age.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

so, if I''m reading this correctly, I should pay for a puppy to be groomed, but not really expect for her to get groomed, just treated nicely and it's okay for her to look worse than when she arrived? She wasn't getting a grown-up groom, just ears, face feet. I little clean up of the topknot, but not much because I like them full.

I'll update with new after pics. they look beautiful now, the manager not only had to regroom them, but fix the mess that was made by the other groomer.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sorry you had this bad experience. 
But it's hard to generalize... My most favorite groomer of all time was a petsmart groomer/manager!!! She is soooooooooooo talented!!! And it doesn't matter where she worked she is one in a million. But I do agree that the chances are slim to find an excellent groomer at a big chain pet store. Maybe look for a "fancier" privately owner grooming salon. maybe check out some reviews to make sure he/she has many happy customers! 
Good luck!!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Updated
first "after" (sorry, i don't know how to resize the pic)


the new "after"

Do you see a difference in the feet, chin and nose? this is what I wanted! I love it!

Which doggie would you want to take home?
thank you for all of your advice, experiences, opinions. I am not bashing Petsmart grooming. I have used it several times with positive results, but the results are as varied as the groomers and sometimes it feels like russian roulette. Again, I don't have a set schedule for grooming so sometimes, the "good" groomer is unavailable when i really need the service. Nevertheless, I expect a basic knowledge of grooming if you are employed as a groomer. 

I am glad to know that Petsmart holds to their "look great guarantee". the manager didn't seem too happy about the situation. It could also be her normal disposition, who knows? But she didn't balk at re grooming them. She did admit that the dogs had several issues. I would hope that if a groomer was new that another groomer would be checking over the work and giving pointers prior to sending a dog out looking bad. It is the company's reputation at stake. Is this how it works in the chain grooming salons?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Tryin said:


> Fair question. I have a hard schedule to work around, so often i take the groomer who is available for the time i need because the same ones arent also working at that time. I would like one main groomer that can get to know and establish a trusting relationship with my dogs and we can develop a rapport and he/she can begin to anticipate my wants.


That is exactly why I book Lexi's appointments one year out. When the shop gets their new apointment book towards the end of the year, I sit down with Lexi's groomer and we book out till the end of the year. I don't even have a standing hair appointment, but my Lexi girl sure does!  I am glad they made it right.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Tryin said:


> Fair question. I have a hard schedule to work around, so often i take the groomer who is available for the time i need because the same ones arent also working at that time. I would like one main groomer that can get to know and establish a trusting relationship with my dogs and we can develop a rapport and he/she can begin to anticipate my wants.


I use a pet service to take my dogs for walks and even stay overnight when I have to leave town. If you can find a pet service , or a friend, why not make the appointment for the groomer you trust, then if your schedule prevents you from taking her to the appt, your pet setter or friend could help. Using whatever groomer is available is not working for you.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Tryin, I really do see the difference in the first groom on your dog and the one by the manager. I think we all can see the first job was not very good although your dog was still beautiful. Some owners might live with a so-so job if it happened rarely (even if you feel they shouldn't), but since this upsets you so much, I am sure you will figure out a way to use a groomer you trust or learn to do it yourself once you have time to think of a solution that works for you.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think that no matter the grooming shop, whether it be a big box store or a small boutique, using a groomer that you have developed a relationship with as opposed to whichever groomer is available is the best way to ensure that you will be happy with the result.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I think that no matter the grooming shop, whether it be a big box store or a small boutique, using a groomer that you have developed a relationship with as opposed to whichever groomer is available is the best way to ensure that you will be happy with the result.


I completely agree. Petsmart grooming is great for convenience, but i would like to develop a relationship with a groomer so it's time for me to explore some smaller salons. 

I am slowly getting better with grooming. I have Bravura clippers, combs, dremel, cc poodle comb and brush etc. I think I really need a table. I know I'm terrible with feet so and scared of ear plucking, irrational, I know. I am going to get some ear powder though so that I can do it myself. I wanted them done by a professional because my puppy did have an ear infection recently. I didn't want to cause any undue pain by my ineptness. 

I am good with the face though, so I'm getting there. I also use Isle of dog shampoo, so the coat is usually very fluffy and clean after I bathe them. I can try my hand on my other dog whose in a miami clip. I can try to follow the lines of what has already been done there.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

No puppy is a pro at grooming. They do not act the same in a shop as they do with someone they know at home. 

To each his own, but to me it is much more important that the dog is happy, not scared, not man handled to make sure that it gets a good groom and no one is going to call the manager. 

I don't care how good or bad it looks, it won't last long. Good Luck with your puppy. I think it is very cute.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I do see the difference, your girl looks much nicer after her follow-up groom! : ) I still feel the need to play devil's advocate a bit. (Gosh, did that analogy just label groomers as "the devil"!?) The second groom was much easier for the groomer as much of the work was already done. Nails were trimmed, feet and face were shaved, coat was tangle-free, and the pup had already been introduced to the setting and procedure just a few days before. Of course she was more comfortable and cooperative, and all the groomer had to do was bath, blow-dry and a touch up. Plus, since someone had been so displeased with the initial groom that it warranted a re-do, the manager may have been willing to push your girl a little further to achieve a customer-satisfying finish. Carley's Mom put it perfectly about no puppy being a pro at grooming with a stranger in a new setting. I mean, it's possible, I just groomed a very well-behaved 3 month old today! But a history of good behavior in front of you doesn't guarantee that the groomer was inept. 

As you explained before, the reason that you wanted to hire a pro was because some parts of grooming are tricky! Being a pro doesn't mean that everything is easy-peasy and any flaws in the groom are a result of lack of effort or capability. I guess this thread has a struck a nerve for me as a groomer. It frustrates me to see unhappy owners who may not realize that they and their dog *were* treated well and received a quality service. That may or may not apply to you, I haven't met these groomers and I didn't watch them groom your dogs the first time around. I would like to see more owners giving a little more credit to their groomers if they find themselves displeased with the groom. Talk to us, without assumptions, and find out what went on during the groom and explain what differed from your expectations. This will be an easy and comfortable conversation if you've already spent a little time getting to know your groomer before leaving your dog with her. Which is something EVERYONE should do!! : ) Yes, there are many "bad groomers" as there are bad mechanics or lawyers. But it's very likely that you'll rule them out by simply calling around, meeting several, and really talking with them. Those who are passionate about what they do won't be able to hide it!

I'm glad you're happy with your kids' grooms now, and I wish you luck on finding a groomer you can trust! You don't need to steer clear of chains as long as they're able to schedule you with one specific groomer (unless you decide you trust them all!). Lots of private shops also have multiple groomers and bathers. Your dogs may even be prepped by one person, bathed by another, and groomed by a third! I worked in a shop like that for years and while all the employees were good, we honored owner requests for a specific groomer or groomers. Ask about that in every shop. Ask about what will happen with your pups for every step of their groom and how they will be kept and supervised when they're not actively being worked on. There is no one specific rule for finding a good groomer or avoiding the bad. You've just got to do your homework on each one that you consider. : )


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

PammiPoodle - Thank you!! I never thought of a grooming business being like an assembly line! It does make sense though, especially if there is a very popular groomer for clipping.

Tryin - I do Luces ears myself when she is relaxed. I pull the hairs out with my fingers, just what I could grab comfortably. Occasionally she will shake her head, then lay back and relax some more.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

PammiPoodle said:


> I do see the difference, your girl looks much nicer after her follow-up groom! : ) I still feel the need to play devil's advocate a bit. (Gosh, did that analogy just label groomers as "the devil"!?) The second groom was much easier for the groomer as much of the work was already done. Nails were trimmed, feet and face were shaved, coat was tangle-free, and the pup had already been introduced to the setting and procedure just a few days before. Of course she was more comfortable and cooperative, and all the groomer had to do was bath, blow-dry and a touch up. Plus, since someone had been so displeased with the initial groom that it warranted a re-do, the manager may have been willing to push your girl a little further to achieve a customer-satisfying finish. Carley's Mom put it perfectly about no puppy being a pro at grooming with a stranger in a new setting. I mean, it's possible, I just groomed a very well-behaved 3 month old today! But a history of good behavior in front of you doesn't guarantee that the groomer was inept.
> 
> As you explained before, the reason that you wanted to hire a pro was because some parts of grooming are tricky! Being a pro doesn't mean that everything is easy-peasy and any flaws in the groom are a result of lack of effort or capability. I guess this thread has a struck a nerve for me as a groomer. It frustrates me to see unhappy owners who may not realize that they and their dog *were* treated well and received a quality service. That may or may not apply to you, I haven't met these groomers and I didn't watch them groom your dogs the first time around. I would like to see more owners giving a little more credit to their groomers if they find themselves displeased with the groom. Talk to us, without assumptions, and find out what went on during the groom and explain what differed from your expectations. This will be an easy and comfortable conversation if you've already spent a little time getting to know your groomer before leaving your dog with her. Which is something EVERYONE should do!! : ) Yes, there are many "bad groomers" as there are bad mechanics or lawyers. But it's very likely that you'll rule them out by simply calling around, meeting several, and really talking with them. Those who are passionate about what they do won't be able to hide it!
> 
> I'm glad you're happy with your kids' grooms now, and I wish you luck on finding a groomer you can trust! You don't need to steer clear of chains as long as they're able to schedule you with one specific groomer (unless you decide you trust them all!). Lots of private shops also have multiple groomers and bathers. Your dogs may even be prepped by one person, bathed by another, and groomed by a third! I worked in a shop like that for years and while all the employees were good, we honored owner requests for a specific groomer or groomers. Ask about that in every shop. Ask about what will happen with your pups for every step of their groom and how they will be kept and supervised when they're not actively being worked on. There is no one specific rule for finding a good groomer or avoiding the bad. You've just got to do your homework on each one that you consider. : )


Thank you for the explanation of the process and the tips on selecting a new grooming facility.

The only problem with you playing devil's advocate, by this logic, no one should ever expect for their dog's grooming to be well done the first time. That if it is, that is a bonus. Everyone is talking about the puppy. Yes, i understand that a puppy's first professional groom is to basically introduce them to the process and not to do a full out clip, etc. i didnt want ears and feet done just for aesthetics, i am trying to prevent ear infections and keep away the foxtails from the feet. THe vet recommended getting a "desert foot". I NEEDED these services to be performed well for their health too.

Please remember, i took in another dog at the same time, an older one and that groom was problematic also. This dog has been groomed numerous times before, with no issues. So why should i accept that it's okay to not have a great groom now? I am paying for a service. Like any other service, if it iis not done well, it needs to be remedied or find someone else to perform the service correctly. Great treatment, happy dog AND great groom should all be an expectation. 

I didnt ask for a continental clip on a puppy. I asked for ears, feet and face. She didnt have to touch her coat. We did have a discussion prior to grooming. I told her about their temperments, what she could probably expect as far as behavior and what I wanted done. They also do a pawpy report after grooming. If she'd told me that the puppy was wiggly, non-compliant etc, so she couldnt finish the task, i would have understood. She said she did great, better than the older one, actually. I see a huge difference between the way these two accept handling. The breeder clips her own dogs and has been handling the puppies since early infancy. One of the reasons i chose her.

My other dog was in a miami clip already. So all the groomer had to do was touch-up. It came out perfectly the first time with the groomer who initially did the clip. So i shouldnt expect the same result this time? i am a bit confused. I kniw there are intricacies of the grooming profession that the Customer may not understand, but again, if i pay for a groom, i expect a groom. These are not dogs that bite, squirm, yes. The groomer did review the session with me. She never mentioned that she couldnt complete the groom because one or both dogs were unruly. The only problem she mentioned with the puppy was that she was afraid of the dryer. Understandable because she has never had a dryer used on her before.

I hope no one takes offense to my statements and questions. I'm just really perplexed about why a client should not have an expectation of a basic quality service being performed. I wasnt asking above and beyond here. If you higher a landscaper but your lawn is cut unevenly, would you be satisfied? Is that quality? If you asked them to pull the weeds, but NUMEROUS weeds remained, even after they were asked to pull them all a second time, would you be okay with that? If you wanted them to trim the bushes and they were raggedly cut, would you pay full price and call this company again. Would you be completely satisfied with only a bit of edging? Sure, a lawn doesnt move or have visible emotions but i'm talking about what the minimum expectation of a " quality" service should be. I should be satisfied with just an attempt?

I will not pay full price for a half job.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

When I brought my poodle puppy to an extremely experienced groomer who grooms show poodles she cautioned me that as he was a puppy the groom might not be up to standard as her main goal was that the puppy get use to and comfortable with grooming. My breeder, who she knows extremely well, also grooms his puppies so they are familiar with the process. His first groom was perfect, his second was a little choppy and from then on it was always great. The puppy to lawn analogy does not work for me as the lawn does not resist. My groomer communicated with me perhaps yours did not. My groomer knows her stuff but the second grooming was not great looking because Swizzle was squirmy that day not because the groomer did not know her job. She was looking at the long range picture of grooming and her main job in the first few grooms was to have Swizzle comfortable with the process. Missing ears or feet for one or two grooms is not a health risk. It maybe your groomer's shortfall may not be in grooming skills but in communication. I do feel it is unrealistic to expect a good groom for a puppy's first visit. I do have high standards and when my groomer retired Swizzle had a bad grooming experience. It is very easy to tell the difference between a bad groom that may happen with a puppy getting use to the process. With the older dog my expectations would be higher unless he is difficult to groom or a change of environment with a new groomer throws him off.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

When I started grooming my own dogs, I realized how hard a job it is. It takes me the better part of a day to get through all 3 of them and by the time I get to the last one, I am exhausted! Groomers work hard for their money, and it's a very physical job. I groomed my dogs on Sunday and my back is still sore today. 

I get the expectation for service, and I understand you want your pup to look good. I thought she looked great in every picture, but I am not an expert. One of my dogs is very wiggly on the table, and I worry when I work close to her eyes. So far, so good, but given the realm of bad things that can happen during a groom, I'm just happy we get through it every time with all parts intact.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Luce said:


> PammiPoodle - Thank you!! I never thought of a grooming business being like an assembly line! It does make sense though, especially if there is a very popular groomer for clipping.


that's how trainees learn too.... if a salon wants to train their own groomers..... they start out with brushing out and the baths then go on drying then so on... do the pre-bath clip and some rough scissoring... they learn finishing the last.. when they are skillful enough, and even then the experienced groomer checks it over and "repairs" the mistakes. 

So the most experienced groomers would be the "finishing" groomers and make the dogs look really nice.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Tryin said:


> The only problem with you playing devil's advocate, by this logic, no one should ever expect for their dog's grooming to be well done the first time. That if it is, that is a bonus.


I think we have differences in how we define "well done". Although, yes, overall you read me right with the rest of this statement. The groom should be well done, but that may be different for each dog. First visits are always a learning experience. If I don't file a dog's nails or brush his teeth because he's not comfortable with it, I don't discount for it. I still took the same amount of time I would to do those things, but instead spent it acclimating the dog to one day having it done. Although, I do push dogs past their comfort zone if the stakes are high enough, such as to remove mats or clip overgrown nails. I also factor in the owner's specified priorities. I understand where you're going with the lawn analogy, as I certainly wouldn't want to pay for work that wasn't done. But, that's just the thing, not all of the work done during a groom is tangible or visible. Much of my work with a dog is relationship building. I would find it odd if a gardener said to me "I couldn't quite finish pruning the shrubs today, but they're really starting to trust me now!" :aetsch:

I don't know if all the things I've mentioned apply to your experience. I don't know those groomers or why they couldn't give you what you requested the first time. Of all of us, you would have the best understanding of this specific situation since you were there through it all. I just felt compelled to share a groomer's perspective, it wasn't meant to discredit your own. All simply food for thought. : )


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tryin said:


> I will not pay full price for a half job.



I am not saying you are wrong or anything, I used to work at Petsmart and have experienced first hand some of the horrible groomers they created (they create good ones too). But when I worked there a puppy haircut was not full price it was like 16.99 or something. And this was up to 6 months. Are they not giving you that price for some reason? If not they should be, there is a reason puppy haircuts are cheaper. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Tryin - I've been thinking about this as I have read the posts after mine, and I think I may have come up with a scenario that might have happened:

The puppy was uncomfortable with a stranger grooming her. She may have been a bit resistant, fussy or whatever. And just maybe the groomer didn't want to say the puppy was like that for fear of confrontation or whatever was going through their head. I have known a lot of people who don't want to say they had a problem with something - fear of looking incompetent, fear that the other person will not like them, the fear of ........

Maybe the groomer had a bad day, things on her mind that were just overwhelming but she needs the job and is trying her best.

I'm sure everyone on this forum or in the "civilized" world has had a bad haircut or 2


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

PammiPoodle said:


> I think we have differences in how we define "well done". Although, yes, overall you read me right with the rest of this statement. The groom should be well done, but that may be different for each dog. First visits are always a learning experience. If I don't file a dog's nails or brush his teeth because he's not comfortable with it, I don't discount for it. I still took the same amount of time I would to do those things, but instead spent it acclimating the dog to one day having it done. Although, I do push dogs past their comfort zone if the stakes are high enough, such as to remove mats or clip overgrown nails. I also factor in the owner's specified priorities. I understand where you're going with the lawn analogy, as I certainly wouldn't want to pay for work that wasn't done. But, that's just the thing, not all of the work done during a groom is tangible or visible. Much of my work with a dog is relationship building. I would find it odd if a gardener said to me "I couldn't quite finish pruning the shrubs today, but they're really starting to trust me now!" :aetsch:
> 
> I don't know if all the things I've mentioned apply to your experience. I don't know those groomers or why they couldn't give you what you requested the first time. Of all of us, you would have the best understanding of this specific situation since you were there through it all. I just felt compelled to share a groomer's perspective, it wasn't meant to discredit your own. All simply food for thought. : )


Thank you for your perspective as a groomer. That is what i meant by not knowing all the intricacies. I didnt thinku about the acclimating/trusting process. Still, wouldntit have been beneficial to groomer/client relationship to just say that the puppy was too fidgety/uncomfortable with that procedure and so i didnt want to push her? I could understand that and wouldn't mind paying then. Another question. I did tip the original groomer for doing the job and trying to fix it the first time. Will that send a mixed message to her?


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have been grooming for 13 years. I have fixed 100s of pet smart grooms because the groomers in our petsmarts are pretty crappy; I can't speak for the petsmarts outside of my area. I do know that some groomers who were not trained there go there because they want the medical benefits. 
Anyways. I understand completely why the face was shaved with a 10. Its for liability reasons. I show my standard poodle and obviously do her show groom myself. Everything gets shaved with a 40 for her, but as for pet clients, I won't shave a face with a blade shorter then a 40. Too risky, if that face irritates, I'll be held accountable to pay the vet bill.

Also, grooming your dog at home or even having the breeder get them.used to the experience, is a much different experience then in a groom shop. There are new noises and things interesting to see. 

Now, I am not at all excusing the groomer, its really sad how terrible our industry has declined due to these big box companies who teach crash courses in grooming and are producing groomers with very little training. I'm thankful I was trained by a state accredited school and into a independent shop who takes pride on quality. 

Her hair may be flopping because the groomer may have used a heavier shampoo or added conditioner to her bath. Those are things that would change the coat. I think you should start going in and interviewing other groom shops, find out their credentials. See if you can find a groomer who competes in grooming competitions, or takes continuing education classes or is involved in the show world. All those things will prove that the groomer is dedicated to always improving and strives to be the best that she can be.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Also, I do not believe for a second you did anything wrong by complaining. This is the #1 way to be able to help find the perfect groomer. Communication is key, and if you are unhappy we appreciate you giving us a chance to fix it rather than go somewhere else. Once you find a groomer who.gives you satisfactory results, stick with that groomer. Maybe this groomer is fresh out of their acadamy or maybe someone called in sick that day and her schedule got over booked. Those things happen to us and can be very stressful and sometimes things slip by us.
Or maybe she was sick. I get chronic migraines, and I'll be perfectly honest, when I have had them hit me while at work, I have no idea why I have never gotten a complaint. Its a little difficult to do a perfect groom when you have to run to the bathroom and vomit and your brain feels like its trying to break through your skull. Thankfully it rarely hits me at work. I believe why I haven't gotten complaints by those unfortunate clients is because all my clients have been regulars for years...lol. Anyways. I would request the groomer who you were happy with before or find a different shop

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SillyHuman (May 17, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> I don't care how good or bad it looks, it won't last long.


That is a good way of looking at it. No matter how bad the clip, on a poodle it will surely grow back in no time at all. That is what I tell myself when I get a bad hair cut.

Huny said,


> Also, I do not believe for a second you did anything wrong by complaining.


Indeed. You might be a much nicer person than the next person who would have gotten poor service. It is an increasingly angry world out there, and some people get red-faced furious over a bruised banana in the produce section. Sane people complaining might protect new employees from the wrath of the crazies.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

thank you hunny

We were her first clients of the day. I know all about bad days. I don't think the groomer is incompetent, i just didn't care for the groom. As far as using anything closer than a ten, that is my ignorance because i had always kept the face full prior and just learned to love the shaved face a few months ago. nevertheless, the shave wasn't even, very shaggy dog like, lol. 

My fault was in trying to do too much at one time. I wanted the grooming, then the obedience class back to back since I travel so far to get to this store. I need to start hunting for a groomer now while their cuts are still fresh, then, I'm not in such a hurry to get it done. I didn't rush the groomer, but this impacted why this particular did the job. i chose the time, petsmart chose who would be there at that time.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

OP - I for one am sorry that you were disappointed in not only one groom but to two dogs by the same groomer on the same day that really stinks! A great groomer is just the best (I'm lucky enough to have one) but I do recognize not every groomer out there is good let alone great that's what makes the fantastic groomers out there so special 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your puppy is darling. I am guessing the groomer was trying to make sure she had a good first grooming shop (store) experience.
With all due respect, I am posting a link to a master groomer's statement on ear plucking:
BBird's GroomBlog: NO MORE EAR HAIR PLUCKING!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Did everyone miss the fact that she was unhappy with the job on not just the puppy but her second adult dog as well.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, Minnie, thank you!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Tryin said:


> Thank you for your perspective as a groomer. That is what i meant by not knowing all the intricacies. I didnt thinku about the acclimating/trusting process. Still, wouldntit have been beneficial to groomer/client relationship to just say that the puppy was too fidgety/uncomfortable with that procedure and so i didnt want to push her? I could understand that and wouldn't mind paying then. Another question. I did tip the original groomer for doing the job and trying to fix it the first time. Will that send a mixed message to her?


Yes, it surely would've been best for the groomer to explain these things to you if that was the case! *Luce* makes a good point about the groomer possibly not being honest for fear of how she'd be perceived. For my first 3 or 4 years as a groomer I sugar-coated everything I said to an owner, and downright glossed over issues. It was any number of fears; looking incompetent, perhaps seeming like I "didn't like" the dog or that he didn't like me, being rude, or even getting the dog in trouble. I *hate* when I mention that a dog wasn't comfortable with x or tried to nip and the owners suddenly start glaring at their dog. Makes me want to lie!!

If someone complained about a groom but also tipped me, I would not find that a mixed message. I would think they were very pleased with what I did, and also wanted something tweaked or improved. If they then went on to request another groomer after I'd tried to help get it right, I'd probably cry that night. Hahaha But that's just me!! It's certainly not your fault you weren't happy and she couldn't meet your standards. But I'd feel like poopy, tip or no tip. I would just think you were happy at pick-up, but after looking over the groom you were no longer happy. That's why I call my clients the day after a new groom. I need to *know* they're happy!! If I were you, I wouldn't worry too much about what that groomer thinks, she knows you weren't happy with her work and she'll learn to accept it. Besides, if she simply didn't try or wasn't a good groomer, than she's probably not losing any sleep over it and hopefully most of her thoughts are revolving around finding a different job! : P If you feel like you want to "make nice" with her so that things won't be awkward if you continue to bring your pups to the manager, then just drop-off a tin of cookies on a day that the original groomer is there, and say something like "I just want to thank you all for helping me with my dogs. I appreciate the extra time you took!" Even if you don't want to go back for grooming, it might be a good idea because, well, you never know! Plus, just shopping or training there might feel more comfortable! But, I'm a little obsessive about customer relations, whether I'm the business or the customer. I'm a tipper/cookie-bringer. : P


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Update to add some interesting info. So i was at work chatting with a group of coworkers when i mentioned how i was displeased with the dogs' grooming at Petsmart. a coworker asks if it was so and so. I yell out, yes! She says this particular groomer always grooms her two dogs and she is usually pleased with her work, although she doesnt get close enough around the eyes and sometimes the muzzle is lopsided. Overall, she likes this groomer. She says the groomer has two jobs and maybe that is impacting her grooming. 

It was such a weird coincidence/small world. I had never seen this particular before, but apparently, my coworker has used her on several occasions. She has a different breed, but maybe this was just an off day for the groomer ( but it still seems faces may be a weak area for her).


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Please don't say all PetSmart groomers are bad. I am a PetSmart groomer, and you can clearly see my work. My guess is you got a $15 puppy trim, which is just the face, feet, and sanis. They would not take any length off the body at all. With any kind of humidity, poodle hair will kink right up again and look like it hasn't been brushed in days. Rarely, I do forget to clean an ear...it happens and I'm not proud of it. We all have off days, so please don't think it is a normal occurrence. 

You probably had a newer groomer and puppies are HARD! Even with all my experience, I still dread puppies on my book because they wiggle like crazy, cry, and are extremely easy to cut with scissors, even if they are the sweetest, calmest puppy at home. They are not used to being groomed and it is not part of their routine yet. I also would not shave a puppy's face shorter than a #10 the first time in that environment. You have to work your way down over time to get them used to it and toughen up their skin. If I were to shave their face with a #30, #40, or #50, they would be beat red. It would also be extremely easy to knock them with those blades if they are wiggling.

I'm not trying to be the barer of bad news here, but please look at the entire situation and be understanding of circumstances before criticizing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Ellyisme said:


> I'm not trying to be the barer of bad news here, but please look at the entire situation and be understanding of circumstances before criticizing.


Please read the entire original post before criticizing.... the OP had not one puppy but two dogs (one that is an adult) with unacceptable work. 

I am very lucky to have an amazing groomer however not all groomers are good let alone great... and not all owners are clueless.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme is an EXTREMELY talented groomer!!!!!!

Whether she works at petsmart or in a cave! There are bad groomers, good groomers, bad doctors, good doctors, bad teachers good teachers, bad cooks, good cooks... Everywhere! 

I agree we should not generalize! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Please read the entire original post before criticizing.... the OP had not one puppy but two dogs (one that is an adult) with unacceptable work.
> 
> I am very lucky to have an amazing groomer however not all groomers are good let alone great... and not all owners are clueless.



I am not saying either way. I'm simply just recommending to not jump to conclusions. I understand that there is more than one dog, but that really wasn't the issue I was addressing. I took offense to the generalizations posted by multiple people. I'm just trying to set the record straight, not start an argument.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Ellyisme said:


> I took offense to the generalizations posted by multiple people.


I can understand the offense to the title - there are great groomers in all kinds of places from box stores to in home shops AND great groomers are worth their weight in gold!!!!

However I see so many threads where a poster is venting about a poor groom or situation and many feel the need to come and defend the groomer and even expound that it was likely the owners fault. In this case the groomer was defended when not only a wiggly puppy groom was unacceptable but the adult dog was as well.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

OP here-I wanted to post a new updated pic of my puppy. I am in LOVE! This was done in a new grooming shop and her first big girl clip, best of all- it's only 4 minutes from my house! one little con LOL! I asked for a miami and the groomer didn't know what I meant, but I showed him my other dog as an example and the clip was just what I wanted. I asked for a very close shave on face and I wanted "bell bottoms" not cylinders. They came out perfect.









[/URL][/IMG]

So, yeah, no more Petsmart for me! (NO offense to others who work there or utilize their services):angel2:


----------



## ICouldntThinkOfAName (May 16, 2013)

My toy got MANGE from petsmart grooming when she was still a puppy. She's just under 2 years old now and her hair on her hind legs and tail still isn't as full and thick as it was before. She can't even have a decent pom on her tail anymore. Ended up having to pay for $120 treatment and we're still waiting for it to recover, if it ever will. :banghead:
Never going back there again for grooming.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

What kind of mange did you poodle get? Sarcoptic or Demodectic


----------



## ICouldntThinkOfAName (May 16, 2013)

She got sarcoptic right after she got a clip from there. She never came into contact with any dogs that had it.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I went through the something, and called the manager and took her back and said I wanted an experienced groomer, they straightens her up as much as they could and I never went back.


----------

